# VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The folks in the Touareg forum have created a very useful post that contains controller scan reports of different Touareg trucks with different equipment configurations. This compilation of controller lists is very useful to those of us who are trying to figure out how to add features or modify certain behaviors of our vehicles. So, I thought it would be useful to have a similar list of controller scans in one post for the Phaeton.
If you have access to a VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool - or, if you can print the results of a VAS 5051 or 5052 scan to an Adobe Acrobat PDF, rather than a paper printer - please post the scan here, and describe briefly what kind of vehicle the scan came from. 
If you are doing this with a VAG-COM, please use the "Control Module Finder" button in the upper left of the VAG-COM start screen, rather than doing an "Auto-Scan". The difference is significant, the Control Module Finder will return a far more complete list of controllers than the Auto-Scan will. Just be aware that it takes about half an hour to do a Control Module Finder scan, for this reason, it is best to leave your engine running when you do this, to avoid communications errors caused by a drop in voltage from the vehicle power supply battery during the scan. After you have done the scan, copy the results to a blank text file (or Microsoft Word file), and either post the results here, or email them to me and I will post them here for you.
A very important advantage of using the 'Control Module Finder' to do the scan that you will post here is that you don't have to worry about editing out all the horizontal dashed lines, fault codes, and other stuff like that. The 'Control Module Finder' scans only report on the controllers, their software version, and their coding. Fault codes are not polled, and the results of the scan are not formatted or paginated.
*Press THIS button when you do a scan for posting here*
_- This will take about 30 minutes to complete. It's best to have the engine running during this process._










_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:14 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here are the results from my Phaeton. It is a 2004 W12 Premiere Edition, sold in Canada.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 The shop code 01065 seems to be the identification used by the Transparent Factory in Dresden.
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102

Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008397
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0133356
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003 The coding of 3 here indicates that I have the daylight running lights turned off. The normal value for North America is 2.
Address 11: Engine II If an engine has more than 8 cylinders, it needs a second, slave engine controller to look after cylinders 9 and up.
Controller: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934
Coding: 0012353
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232 The coding 232 indicates that I have a heated steering wheel, 4 buttons on the cruise control side, and electric tilt and telescope.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 K
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0005121 The 5 in the coding indicates that I have the brake wear indicator and low windshield washer fluid alert active, but not the seat belt warning chime. The 1 to the right of the 5 indicates I have set the country code to Europe, which disables the key in ignition with door open warning chime. The final 21 at the extreme right is the standard coding for North American Phaetons.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0133356
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 31: Engine other
Controller: 
Address 33: OBD-II
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500 The two fives in the middle indicate that no correction factor is applied to the standard European ride height settings. North American Phaetons ship with two sevens, indicating that the body of the car should correct upwards by 10 mm from the design ride height of the Phaeton.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000015
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020 The 'tow-away protection' (tilt-sensor) device is built into this control module, hence the German name _Neigungssensor_, or inclination-sensor. This is not to be confused with level sensing for the air-ride suspension, which is handled by the controller at address 34.
Coding: 0000000
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010284 
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1513
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:20 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here are the results from a very early production 2004 V8 Phaeton, sold in the United States of America. Controller 71 is missing from this scan.

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 G
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1903
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0002280
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 Normally, an early production car such as this one would not have such a high software revision number (0223) for the J523 Front Information Display Control Head. In the case of this vehicle, the Control Head was replaced in early 2005, and the replacement Control Head was a much newer part - with a higher software revision level - than the one that was originally installed in the car.
Coding: 0400305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1127
Coding: 0000002
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: X6 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0924
Coding: 0022582
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032 Note the lack of a 2 in the third position from the right. This indicates that this vehicle does not have a heated steering wheel.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0007221 This is the standard coding for an American car - seat belt warning is active (a 7), and the country code is 2, for USA, rather than 1 for Europe.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700 Compare the standard coding here of 17700 (a 10 mm correction factor upwards) with the coding for my car, shown above.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1401
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000046
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011304
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000



_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:34 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I've updated this post to reflect the results of a full controller scan, following Michael's recommendation.
Again, my car is a 2004 V8 with only 2 options: upgraded sound system and the comfort package. Note that I've modified the coding of a few modules, including instruments (17) and level control (34).
- Dave
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040
Coding: 0007873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 C
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0006376
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1145
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0005021
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0006376
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 33: OBD-II
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 12 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000034
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
_Formatting edit: removed comm. protocols and WSC’s for space reasons - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:00 PM 4-11-2005_


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

This is the for the following car: 2004, 4 seater V8, Keyless start, No chime for key in ignition, No chime for seat belt, Front suspension: 390, Rear suspension: 400
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040
Coding: 0007873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 C
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0137452
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1145
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Address 16; Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding; 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0411
Coding: 0005021
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding; 0137452
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0017
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 33: OBD-ll
Controller: OBD-ll/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1A HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1526
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
_Formatting edit made to remove dashed lines and WSC's, for easier reading. Michael_

_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:04 PM 3-28-2005_


_Modified by fly4food at 10:59 AM 4-17-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (fly4food)*

David, Philippe:
Thanks for posting those two scans, they are very useful to me.
It is interesting to note - just a quick review here, not an in-depth study - the advances in software coding for some of the modules.
The software code for each module is shown in red in the example below. It will always be the four digit number at the far right end of the "Component" line. Software can be flash-updated in the field. The fact that a component has a later release of software in it does not always mean that it is 'better' - in many cases the changes to the software are made to support options that are added later, for example, soft close doors.
Looking at the software for the Control Head (the Front Information Display Control Head, or J523, that big screen between the two front seats), you can see that my car, built in September of 2003, has software version 0188 in it, the V8 that I posted, which was built in early 2003 but later had the control head replaced (it broke) has version 0223 in it, and Dave and Philippe's cars have 0220 in them. I know that version 0223 deletes the soft-key for RDS (the soft-key that does not work) and provides a 'present position' screen to replace the 'MANUAL' button that we have that presently does nothing.
The two early-build cars (mine, and the early 2003 build V8) have 0147 for Navigation, the two later build cars have 0168.
I also note that I have a totally different part number for my central convenience controller (address 46), and different coding for it also, than everyone else. That really perplexes me.
Michael
*Which Number is the Software version number*
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0500305


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*New VAG-COM Label Files for the Phaeton*

I have attached a zipped archive at the bottom of this post that contains new and updated VAG-COM label files for the Phaeton. This collection of files represents about 100 hours of work writing and testing the files. These will be included with the next release of VAG-COM, however, I thought I would post them here now for those of you who have VAG-COM scan tools.
To use these files, unzip the archive, and put all the files into the folder named 'USER' which will be found at the following path: C:/Program Files/VAG-COM/Labels/User. If you are running one of the 500.x beta versions of VAG-COM, then the VAG-COM folder will be at the root level of your drive, not in the Program Files folder.
When the final version of VAG-COM 5 ships, you can delete all these files from your user folder, because they will be included with the new release in the 'LABELS' folder.
The zipped archive contains 26 text files. Label files are nothing more than just text files with the suffix .LBL instead of .TXT So, you should not have any concerns about virus problems, executables, stuff like that, although it is always good practice to scan something like this first. If you want to view one of the files to see what is in it, just double-click on it, and choose WordPad (or your word processor) as the application to use to open it. Lastly, there is a read-me file - in .TXT format - in this bundle, if you open it and read it, it will give you an overview of what files exist for the Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: New VAG-COM Label Files for the Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Can I disable rear head rests...since my little guy is not heavy enough to permanently activate the head rest and as a result is raises and lowerers frequesntly while he is in the seat...once catching and pinning his hand when it lowered itself on him.
My dealer said nothing I could do. I also, however, don't want to disable other features.
Thanks.
I ask because I see a vag-com code for rear seat.
Also, did you lower your car and how do you like it?


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: New VAG-COM Label Files for the Phaeton (Tail Spin)*

There was a previous discussion regarding the headrest - follow this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1757298 (rear headrest)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New VAG-COM Label Files for the Phaeton (Tail Spin)*

Hi Gregory:
First, thanks to Agnos for providing the link to the rear seat headrest discussion. That pretty much sums up all we know about the rear seat headrests at this moment. There might be a way to disable the rear seat headrests via adaptation or coding, but I don't know what it is. That particular controller (address 66) is not one of the ones I have documented.
About lowering the car - all I did was just reset the coding for my Phaeton to the original design specifications (i.e. no upwards correction to ride height applied anymore), then I re-adapted (re-calibrated) the car. As a group, we have figured out about 95% of this process, but not quite 100%. David Cowan is the forum member with the greatest expertise on this subject. You can find some discussions about ride height at the following links - note carefully the posting dates, because our knowledge of the system grew over time. We started out by 'fooling the system', inputting overly high measurement values, and now we have learned to change the correction factor, then input true measurement values. The 5% we have not fully figured out is how to consistently get the car to re-adapt following changes made to the correction values. I had no problem, but David has had problems. On the other hand, a few months ago, David was able to drop his Phaeton half a foot by 'fooling the system', whereas I was unable to fool my car at all - it just rejected my falsified measurements.
Here are the links:
Let's talk about ride height (original exploration of this subject)
Calling all Phaeton Owners who have a VAG-COM (Discovery of the coding correction values)
Lowering my baby/VAG Tool (most recent discussion)
As I said, watch the dates of the conversations carefully, some earlier hypothesis have been repudiated in later discussions.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New VAG-COM Label Files for the Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

For the record, here is the status of our research and knowledge concerning measured value blocks, coding, and adaptation information for the Phaeton. This information is also contained in a 'read me' file within the archive I posted above.

The following label files are provided for the Phaeton:
ADDRESS ID Description Label File ID
01 Master Engine Controller W12 BAP Engine 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
11 Slave Engine Controller W12 Engine 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
01 Engine Controller V8 BGH Engine 4D0-907-560-CS.lbl
02 Five-Speed Automatic Transmission 3D0-927-156.lbl
03 ABS Brake Electronics 3D0-614-517.lbl
05 Access and Start Control Module (Kessy) 3D0-909-135.lbl
07 Front Information Display Control Head 3D0-035-008.lbl
09 Central Electronics 3D0-937-049.lbl
13 Automatic Distance Regulation 3D0-907-563.lbl
16 Steering Wheel Electronics 3D0-953-549.lbl
17 Instrument Cluster 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
19 CAN Gateway (part of J285) 6N0-909-901.LBL
34 Level Control System 3D0-907-553.lbl
37 Navigation with CD Mechanism 3D0-919-887.lbl
38 Roof Electronics 3D0-907-135.lbl
46 Central Control for Comfort System 7L0-907-719.lbl OR 3D0-959-933.lbl
47 Digital Sound System Control Module 3D0-035-4xx-47.LBL
57 Television Tuner 3D0-919-146.lbl
65 Tire Pressure Monitoring 3D0-907-273.lbl
71 Battery Monitoring 3D0-915-181.lbl
75 Control Module for Telematics (NAR) 3D0-035-617.lbl
76 Park Distance Control 3D0-919-283.lbl
The following Phaeton controllers have not yet been documented for VAG-COM
01 Engine Controller for V6 or V10
11 Slave Engine Controller for V10
06 Passenger Memory Seat
08 Climatronic
15 Airbag Control Module
18 Auxiliary Heater (Park-heating)
23 Brake Booster (installed with Adaptive Cruise Control only)
27 Rear Information Display Control Head (large display, not just rear climate)
36 Driver Memory Seat, Steering Column Adjustment
66 Rear Memory Seat
68 Wiper Control Module (includes slave J584)
69 Control Module for Towing Sensor
77 Telephone (not NAR Telematics, but cell phone) 
The following controllers are accessed via address 46 (Central Control for Comfort System) 
Trunk Lid Servo Assist Control Module (J605) 
All door control modules (J386, J387, J388, J389)
All door soft-close control modules (J657's in each soft-close door)
April 2005


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:47 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New VAG-COM Label Files for the Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Here is a controller scan from a new series (D3) Audi A8 with a 4.2L engine. It appears that there are very few - if any - commonalities between this car and the Phaeton. This may be due to the fact that Audi has implemented CAN (Controller Area Network) communication for diagnostic purposes on the D3 series. The Phaeton, Bentley, and Touareg do not use this protocol.
*Control Module Listing from an Audi A8 (D3 series)*
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 560 A
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0070
Coding: 0007773
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 156 E
Component: AG6 09E 4,2L5V USA 0110
Coding: 0000002
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 517 B
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H44 0500
Coding: 0007597
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 131 
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0140
Coding: 0263168
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H07 0060
Coding: 0794720
Address 07: Control Head
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 729 J
Component: Interfacebox H43 0600
Coding: 0000103
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 043 
Component: KLIMAAUTOMAT 016 0240
Coding: 0037121
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 279 E
Component: ILM Fahrer H11 0100
Coding: 0111111
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 111 C
Component: CD-Changer H43 0340
Coding: 0000000
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 549 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H13 0040
Coding: 0012041
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 900 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H44 0090
Coding: 0016403
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 468 A
Component: Gateway H07 0030
Coding: FCFE7BDD1B2304
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 131 
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0140
Coding: 0263168
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 553 E
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H05 4290
Coding: 0011110
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory FS H07 0060
Coding: 0925794
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 887 K
Component: MNS US H42 0570
Coding: 0000000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 135 A
Component: Dachknoten D3 H01 0090
Coding: 0003973
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E1 910 802 
Component: Türsteuer.FS BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 289 A
Component: Komfortgeraet H03 0030
Coding: 0064606
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 223 H
Component: DSP-High D3/AUX H13 0370
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H08 0020
Coding: 0010111
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E1 910 802 
Component: Türsteuer.BF BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Address 53: Parking Brake
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 801 
Component: EPB A01H019 H01 0190
Coding: 0000532
Address 55: Xenon Range
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 357 
Component: Pre-AFS H01 0040
Coding: 0000001
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 541 C
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H41 0290
Coding: 0000002
Address 61: Battery Regul.
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 181 B
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H02 0240
Coding: 0000000
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 802 
Component: Türsteuer.HL BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 273 
Component: Reifendruck 2 H01 0210
Coding: 0212127
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 802 
Component: Türsteuer.HR BRM005 0110
Coding: 0028196
Address 75: Telematics
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 4E0 910 616 
Component: Telematik USA1 0070
Coding: 0000005
Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: CAN
Controller: 4E0 910 283 A
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H11 0010
Coding: 0001208


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons*

Hello All:
Earlier releases of VAG-COM software did not full list all of the different controllers that are installed in the Phaeton. The result of this was that when a user selected the 'Auto-Scan' function, not all the controllers present in the car were polled. I have attached below a more up to date autoscan.txt file that identifies all of the controllers that could possibly be installed in a North American Phaeton. To use this newer file, simply replace the existing 'autoscan.txt' file in your VAG-COM folder with the one below. Like the label files, this is a text only file, pure and simple, so not worries about virus or executable problems. You can even examine the contents of the file by just double-clicking on it.
Please, though, when making controller scans for posting here, use the *Control Module Finder* function, as described in the first post at the top of this thread, rather than the 'Auto-Scan' function. The Control Module Finder function will return a more complete listing, without fault codes and without the dashed lines between the controllers. Be sure to leave the engine running while doing this, to avoid communication errors caused by lower than normal voltages present on some of the more sensitive controllers.
Thanks and regards,
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:19 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here is a scan from a Bentley Continental GT.
Michael
*Bentley Continental GT*
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 J
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª6240
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 00083 The shop code 01065 seems to be the identification used by the Bentley Factory.
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09E 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1005
Coding: 0000101 
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3W0 614 517 B
Component: ESP 5.7 4WD H01 0011
Coding: 0007878
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M The same PN and coding as a W12 Phaeton.
Component: 11 Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131309
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3W0 959 759 A
Component: CM Seat Pass. 0009
Coding: 0000002
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3W0 035 008 The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton.
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0400325
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3W0 907 040 B
Component: Climatronic BY614 0030
Coding: 0000002
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000107
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 J
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª6240
Coding: 0000173
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton.
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000212
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3W0 920 840 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0401
Coding: 0023200 101101010100000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: 11 Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131309
Address 33: OBD-II - transmittion
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD 
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3W0 907 553 The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton.
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 7014
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3W0 959 760 A The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton.
Component: CM Seat Driver 0008
Coding: 0000002
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3W0 919 887 A The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton.
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3W0 907 135 C The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton - but a higher revision of software, and an unrecognized code. 
Component: Dachmodul 0702
Coding: 0000157
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F The exact same PN and coding scheme as a V8 Phaeton with infrared protecting glass.
Component: 1F HSG 0101
Coding: 0000032
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3W0 035 456 C
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 4121
Coding: 0000000
Address 53: Parking Brake
Controller: 3W0 907 801 A
Component: EPB BC6HX21 HC6 X210
Coding: 0022401
Address 54: Rear Spoiler
Controller: 1C0 959 733 G The exact same PN and coding scheme as a New Beetle Convetible.
Component: Heckspoiler 0002 
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3W0 907 273 The exact same PN and coding scheme as a V8 Phaeton.
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0022
Coding: 0011344
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3W1 955 023 C
Component: Wischermodul ª0323
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C The same PN and coding scheme as a W12 Phaeton - but a higher revision of software. 
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3W0 919 283 
Component: 02 Einparkhilfe 0203
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3W0 035 729 C
Component: Telefon 0241
Coding: 0000000


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:05 PM 4-11-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here is a scan from a 2004 V8 Phaeton, Canadian spec.
VAG-COM Version: Release 504.0-UD
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0002280
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0400305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0005121
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 4D HSG 3212
Coding: 0000034
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 456 
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0109
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061850
End -------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Related topics:
How to determine controller software versions
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool
VAG-COM Diagnostic Scan Tool and the Phaeton - reference information 
....Additional Information about the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool
Phaeton controller addresses, controller network topology
VAG-COM Screenshots for Building Label Files
Phaeton Self-Diagnosis and Fault Recording System 
Software Upgrades for the Phaeton 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I am going to post a series of complete diagnostic scans that were done on the Phaetons at the 2004 Phaeton Owner Get-Together in Auburn Hills, MI. This group of scans will be of great value to us in the future, because it gives us a chance to compare controller and software versions between our vehicles, and it also lists common fault codes that were present.
For example, just about everyone had a sunroof fault code present (00220 - Connection to Sunroof 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent) in the Roof Electronics Control unit at address 38 - but not one of us had a sunroof problem. This suggests that this particular code is spurious - either there is a tiny flaw in the software of that controller that causes it to generate this fault code when no fault is present, or this particular controller is very, very sensitive to minor voltage drops.
Also, by noting which scans show an "intervention load management" history in the Central Electrical controller (address 09) and seeing what other common fault codes seem to always appear following a low battery voltage condition that results in intervention load management becoming active, we can draw some useful conclusions about what intermittent fault codes can be safely ignored - meaning, they are not actually suggestive of faults, they probably arise just because of a temporary low voltage condition to a controller.
Anyway - here they all are, showing the way the Phaetons were when they came into the shop, before any changes were made.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Joe's Phaeton:
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 C
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0006376
Shop #: WSC 03207
1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent  This fault has appeared on diagnostic scans of quite a few Phaetons, and we think it is not significant and can be safely disregarded. We are not sure what causes it, but it does not seem to have any symptoms associated with it. 
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent  Everyone has this fault code, without exception. Because none of us has ever encountered a problem with our sunroof, we think this fault code can be disregarded any time it appears.
00216 - Signal EC-mirror Fade Out
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 12 HSG 0100
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065
3 Faults Found:
00316 - Bulbs for Rear Illumination
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 03207
No fault code found.




_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:15 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

George's Phaeton:
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
18359 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177): Movement Restricted / Jammed
P1951 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008397
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0133356
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1501
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 02172
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1501
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 98765
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020  Again, interesting to note here that George's Phaeton - also a W12 - has an inclination sensor in this module, same as my car does. The V8 Phaetons don't seem to have this tow-away protection component.
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011224
Shop #: WSC 02172
No fault code found.
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1513
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 A
Component: Batteriemanagement 2500  It seems that the A suffix controllers have software revision 2500, the B suffix have revision 2600, and the C suffix have revision 2700. The C suffix controller appears to do a better job of maintaining voltage on the Vehicle Power Supply battery, but we don't have a big enough sample to make a firm conclusion about this. Right now, this is just a hypothesis.
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 02172
No fault code found.
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:19 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Bob's Phaeton:
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
16840 - EVAP System: Very Small Leak Detected
P0456 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0006376
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0400305
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management  This is a fairly common message. We don't think it is a "fault", in the sense that something is broken, we think it is just a message indicating that at some time in the past, the battery voltage got a little low. There seems to be a very high correlation between the presence of an 'Intevention Load Management' message, and the appearance of intermittent fault code messages in other controllers that appear to be working perfectly well. So, if you see this message, be quite skeptical about 'intermittent' messages on other controllers that are not actually demonstrating any functional problem.
000 - -
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 25807
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 12 HSG 0100
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 465 
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0111
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061850
Shop #: WSC 02132
No fault code found.



_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:24 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Chris's Phaeton
_(This is a very early production vehicle - almost what you could consider a prototype - so it should not be considered representative of the fleet)_
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0002280
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0400305
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1127
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065
3 Faults Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29)
007 - Short to Ground
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: X6 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0924
Coding: 0022582
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 980 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0310
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1501
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 25807
1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 98765
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 98765
6 Faults Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X)
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 98765
1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 09995
2 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00435 - Right Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G333)
014 - Defective - Intermittent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Mark's Phaeton
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0002280
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0400305
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication  The optical databus is the fiber optic cable that runs between the CD player for the navigation CD and the J523 Front Information Display Control Head (this controller, meaning, address 07). If the nav system works well and you see the map on the screen, we believe you can quite safely ignore (erase) this fault code without further investigation. 
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 93004
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0005121
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Shop #: WSC 93004
No fault code found.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 93004
No fault code found.
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 4D HSG 3212
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 456 
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0109
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 01065
No Faults Found
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061850
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.



_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:30 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here (following) are some scans from European Phaetons - a V6 TDI, a V10 TDI, and a W12. 
It is most interesting - funny as heck, in fact - to note that the W12, which belongs to the Transparent Factory in Dresden and is maintained by them - has the same fault codes in the roof controller that we found in all of our W12's at the Auburn Hills GTG. I suppose that means that "for sure" it is safe to ignore those roof controller fault codes, as we surmised last month!
Michael
*V6 TDI Phaeton - German Specification* (Kai's car)
_This car was built in early 2005 - it was possible to recode the Central Comfort controller (address 46) to enable remote window operation with the key fob, just by changing adaptation channel 025 from 0 to 1. This scan was done at the Phaeton Treffen in Dresden, May 2005._
It was NOT possible to change the coding settings of the suspension controller on this Phaeton to anything other than 5, which is the default European suspension height setting. This is the first time I have found a controller that cannot be changed. I don't know whether this is something peculiar to European Controllers, or perhaps it indicates a production change in the controller software.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 3D0 907 401 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0030
Coding: 0011773
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 E
Component: AG6 09L 3.0l V6TDI 2201
Coding: 0000101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008356
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 N
Component: Kessy 6610
Coding: 0004328
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0400525
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000003
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032

Address 17: Instruments
 Controller: 3D0 920 882 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0517
Coding: 0005111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0005521
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0000000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000059
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 29 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000034
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118
Coding: 0000000

Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3W0 035 729 C
Component: Telefon 0241
Coding: 0000000


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:57 AM 5-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*V10 TDI Phaeton - German Specification* (Oaci's car)
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 B
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5726
Coding: 0000175
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09F 927 760 B
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202
Coding: 0001101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 J
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H24 0042
Coding: 0008646
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 C
Component: Kessy 6120
Coding: 0213228
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1405
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 L
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0500735
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 D
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 E
Component: STG.Bordnetz 4501
Coding: 0000003
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 B
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5726
Coding: 0000175
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 A
Component: Airbag 8.4E 0506
Coding: 0241705
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0211
Coding: 0029111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 M
Component: Standheizung 2415
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 B
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 A
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1090
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1405
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 B
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0500735
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000016
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0018
Coding: 0000000
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 456 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0110
Coding: 0000000
Address 57: TV Tuner
Controller: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000010
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0018
Coding: 0010244
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
Coding: 0000000


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:48 AM 5-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*W12 Phaeton - German Specification* (GMD car)
For pictures of this car, see this post: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood. This car has a selling price of about USD $170,000 at today's exchange rates.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 G
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª5571
Coding: 0000173
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 T
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 RdW 0404
Coding: 0000101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008697
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0213228
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500525
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 G
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª5571
Coding: 0000173
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg
Controller: 3D0 907 567 G
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0337
Coding: 0001201
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000022
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0414
Coding: 0007111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 AC
Component: Standheizung 2422
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 23: Brake Booster
Controller: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310
Coding: 0000000
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0000000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000023
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Coding: 0000000
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1521
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3W0 035 729 C
Component: Telefon 0241
Coding: 0000000


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*V6 Gasoline Engine Phaeton - German specification*  (Peter's Car)
_Many thanks to Peter for allowing me to take this controller scan of his Phaeton at the Phaeton Owner GTG in Dresden. It is a very early production - ca. 2002 - V6 Phaeton. It is only two wheel drive (front wheels only), which is a very rare engine-drivetrain configuration._

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BN
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0009
Coding: 0000033
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 M
Component: AG5 01V 3.2l4V RdW 0609
Coding: 0000103
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AF
Component: ESP 5.7 front H33 0043
Coding: 0008597
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 131 J
Component: Kessy 5550
Coding: 0000232
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0400225
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 D
Component: Climatronic D1 1123
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 E
Component: STG.Bordnetz 4501
Coding: 0000003
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 A
Component: Airbag 8.4E 0506
Coding: 0241705
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 2901
Coding: 0000011
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2411
Coding: 0029111
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 A
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1090
Coding: 0015500
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0000000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000013
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 05 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000032
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0018
Coding: 0011204
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2004
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 B
Component: ?? Einparkhilfe_ 0606
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3D0 035 704 A
Component: Telefon 8100
Coding: 0000000


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:59 AM 5-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here's a very interesting scan from a 2005 Phaeton, North American spec, with the cell phone prep package.  This car was built in August of 2004. There are some noteworthy coding changes
VIN Number: WVWAF93D058001664

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DD
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 G
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1903
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 R
Component: Kessy 6610
Coding: 0137452
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500325
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021
Coding: 0000002 - Interesting, I wonder what the the meaning of a 2 is in the coding, rather than a 1. This car does have a rear seat control panel, same as my car.
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934
Coding: 0012359
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232 - Same coding for the steering wheel as my car, even though this Phaeton has telephone button controls on the right side of the steering wheel.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 882 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0517
Coding: 0007321
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700 - Normal North American default settings (indicating a 10 mm upwards correction)
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047 - This perplexes me, I have never seen a roof controller coded this high before. I have seen a few with '46' as coding, but never a 47.
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Coding: 0000000 - This is the first time I have ever seen a V8 Phaeton with the 7L0 controller, rather than the 3D0 controller, in address 46.
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0025
Coding: 0411204 - First time I have ever seen a '4' in the second position from the left.
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1724
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106
Coding: 0061850 - This is the OnStar module - below is the telephone module. This car has NAR Cell Phone Prep. Normally the OnStar is 61860, but, this car has not been sold, and therefore the OnStar is not activated yet - maybe that explains it.
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3D0 035 729  - Here's the PN for the North American cell telephone controller.
Component: Telefon 0118
Coding: 0000000


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here is a scan from David Cowan's NAR spec 2004 W12 Phaeton. I was very curious to compare the scan from David's car to my car. We both have 2004 W12 Phaetons, but David's was built quite a bit later than mine - my Phaeton was built in September of 2003 (VIN ending is 8349), and David's was built in March of 2004 (VIN ending is 11685). As can be expected, David has higher software revision numbers in a few of the controllers in his car.
What does perplex me is the difference in the coding of the HVAC system (address 08). I know David has more advanced solar reflecting glass in his car than I do - perhaps this accounts for the coding difference?
Michael
*2004 W12, very late production, not a Premiere Edition*
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 – newer version software, compared to Michael’s car (the first scan at very top of this thread)
Coding: 0008397
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0133356
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220 – newer software, but not the newest. The newest is 0223. Might this perhaps account for the slow clock problem?
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1145 – newer version software, compared to Michael’s car (1132)
Coding: 0000002 – Michael’s W12 is coded 000001 – could this be due to differences in the window glass?
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0005121
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 – newer version software, compared to Michael’s car (0147)
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000015 – this is the same as Michael’s car, even though the glass is different.
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Coding: 0000000
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011224
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 – newer version software, compared to Michael’s car (1513)
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C – this is the latest version of this controller.
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 07134
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

This is from a 2004 Phaeton 4 seater, Canadian specification. I managed to get this scan just before the car went off to auction.
VIN Number: WVWBF63D348011011

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 C
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0137452
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000002
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934
Coding: 0012359
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 882 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0007321
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Coding: 0000000
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 465 
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0111
Coding: 0000000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011204
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1526
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061850
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here's a scan of my 2004 W12 4 seater. I believe that this car was very early production - the Carfax the dealer showed me said it was a VWOA car, put in service in the fall of 2003. It also apparently sat with minimal use for the better part of a year before I bought it, judging by the same Carfax.
The car had two faults when I purchased it: a bad Nav unit, and a bad height adjustment motor in the rear seat, driver's side. At the time this scan was run, the Nav had been fixed, but not the seat motor - the dealer had examined the car, and had to order the part. The scan was also run before I made any coding adjustments.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 AB
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª5700
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 25807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01995
No fault code found. _My car does not have keyless access_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0179
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 98765
7 Faults Found:
00384 - Optical Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
_Except for the Nav problem, I've had no problems with the control screen_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 25807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02132
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 AB
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª5700
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 B
Component: XK Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0624
Coding: 0022603
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0310
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01995
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 25807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1401
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01995
1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 02132
No fault code found. _Dealer may have cleared when they replaced Nav unit_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 25807
No fault code found. _Michael, isn't this the code where everyone has a fault?_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 02132
1 Fault Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X)
009 - Open or Short to Ground
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010284
Shop #: WSC 25807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1516
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 25807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.



_Modified by bobschneider at 9:33 PM 7-9-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (bobschneider)*

Hi Bob:
Thanks a lot for posting that scan. It is very interesting to note that your car has a brand new battery management controller (the controller at address 71) in it - the version with the PN suffix 'C' and the software at level 2700 did not exist when your car was built. That is a good sign, it suggests someone has done a bit of updating on your vehicle.
You have a very old software version in your Central Display and Control Panel (Infotainment screen) - you are at software version 0179, the current shipping version is 0223. I have never seen a version as old as what you have - I have 0188, which I thought was the oldest in North America. I would not be too concerned about the fault codes shown on controller 07, though - they probably were caused by unplugging cables when the technician fixed the nav unit. If you have further nav unit problems, then the next step it just to have them replace the whole thing with a new (re-manufactured) display - that will have the newer software in it.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here is a controller scan from Daniel's W12, which is a German configuration car. This car has automatic distance regulation installed, and also the OEM DVD player system.
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34 36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 B
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª5112
Coding: 0000173 Same coding as a North American W12.
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 C
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 RdW 0911
Coding: 0000101 North America is 0001102 - see the scan of my W12 at the top of the post for a comparison.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008697
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0213228
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 L
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500735
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 B
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª5112
Coding: 0000173
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg
Controller: 3D0 907 567 E
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 10 0334
Coding: 0001201
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0935
Coding: 0012355
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000022 Wood steering wheel installed, therefore no heat. Also, ADR installed, therefore 6 buttons & thumbwheel on left side.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 881 E  This is the PN for the instrument cluster used with ADR on a W12.
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0007111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 Q
Component: Standheizung 2415
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 23: Brake Booster The brake booster is only installed when Automatic Distance Regulation (ADR) is installed.
Controller: 3D0 907 563 B
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4010
Coding: 0000000
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Controller: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 B
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0500735
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000023 Solar sunroof installed.
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933E 
Component: 1B HSG 3211
Coding: 0000000
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Address 57: TV Tuner
Controller: 3D0 919 146 Now we have the part number...
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000010
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010284 Note the European coding for the W12.
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Controller: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1501
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone  This is the telephone system with the handset in the armrest, not the Bluetooth system.
Controller: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
Coding: 0000000



_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:58 PM 8-27-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Not quite from a Phaeton, but darn close - this scan is from a Bentley Continental GT, Canadian spec.
*Two VW's, darn near identical controller lists.*

*Plug & Play*

*Bentley Scan Results*
Chassis Type: 3W - VW Bentley Continental GT
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,07,08,09,11,15,16,17,18,19,23,27,34,35,36,37,38,42,46,48,49,52,55,56,57,61,62,65,68,69,72,76,77

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 07C 906 018 AR
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª6521
Coding: 0000173
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09E 927 760 C
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1903
Coding: 0000101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3W0 614 517 D
Component: ESP 5.7 4WD H01 0021
Coding: 0007878
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 R
Component: 0R Kessy 6610
Coding: 0139501
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3W0 959 759 A
Component: CM Seat Pass. 0009
Coding: 0000002
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3W0 035 008 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0400325
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3W0 907 040 B
Component: Climatronic BY614 0030
Coding: 0000002
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000105
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 07C 906 018 AR
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª6521
Coding: 0000173
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0P Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0936
Coding: 0012368
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000012
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3W0 920 840 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0402
Coding: 0023300
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3W0 907 553 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 7014
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3W0 959 760 A
Component: CM Seat Driver 0008
Coding: 0000002
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3W0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3W0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0703
Coding: 0000157
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1X HSG 0101
Coding: 0000032
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0025
Coding: 0280340
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3W1 955 023 C
Component: Wischermodul ª0323
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3W0 919 283 
Component: 02 Einparkhilfe 0203
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3W0 035 729 K
Component: Telefon 0252
Coding: 0000000
End -------------------



_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:32 PM 8-29-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Here is a controller scan from Alex's 2005 V6 TDI Phaeton - Swiss specification. Note some of the updates in the controller software, compared to my 2004 Phaeton (listed at the top of this post)
Michael
*2005 V6 TDI Phaeton*
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 3D0 907 401 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0030
Coding: 0011773
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 E
Component: AG6 09L 3.0l V6TDI 2201
Coding: 0000101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 updated from 0043
Coding: 0008356
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 N
Component: Kessy 6610 updated from 6400
Coding: 0004328
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0400525
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021 updated from 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 updated from 5001
Coding: 0000003
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 882 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0517
Coding: 0005111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1121 updated from 1101
Coding: 0005521
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 updated from 0147
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000055
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 updated from 0114
Coding: 0000000
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 3W0 035 729 C
Component: Telefon 0241
Coding: 0000000



_Modified by PanEuropean at 8:00 AM 10-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

The most recent (beta) release of VAG-COM, which is version 5.10, better supports reporting of all the 'slave' controllers in the car. Slave controllers are controllers that don't have their own individual controller address (e.g. address 46 for the central comfort controller) but are instead controlled directly by another controller. A good example of this are the door controllers and the power trunk lid controller - they are all slaves to the central comfort controller.
The 'bug' in VAG-COM that has caused misidentification of controller 46 since version 4.09 has been fixed. For this reason, I recommend that Phaeton owners who use a VAG-COM download the 5.10 beta, and begin to use it. Be aware that beta software from Ross-Tech will install to a different directory that 'final release' software. Betas install to the path c:/VAG-COM beta, and final release software installs to the path c:/Program Files/VAG-COM. This means that if you install the beta, you will have two different installations of VAG-COM on your computer - the beta, and your previous final release. This is not a problem, you just need to be aware of it so you don't get the two confused. Log files created with the beta stay in the beta folder, and log files created with the final release stay in the final release folder.
The link to the beta download site is: Ross-Tech Betas. Please carefully read the release notes for the beta (on that same page) before downloading and installing it. 
Michael
*Michael's Phaeton, scanned with version 5.10 (beta)*
_Compare this with the scan of my car at the very top of this thread._
VAG-COM Version: Beta 510.0-UD
Saturday,15,October,2005,21:23:50
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
VIN Number: WVWAH63D648008349

Address 01: Engine
Part No: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008397
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0133356
Part No: XXX XXX XXX XX
Component: ELV XXXX
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000001
Address 11: Engine II
Part No: 07C 906 018 C
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934
Coding: 0012353
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000212
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 881 K
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312
Coding: 0005121
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000015
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1A HSG 0100
Coding: 0000040
Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0114
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010284
Shop #: WSC 64579
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1513
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Address 71: Battery Charger
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 75: Telematics
Part No: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
End -------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*Brent's 2004 W12 4-seater*
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
VIN Number: WVWBH63D3480066**
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 07C 906 018 AB
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª5700
Coding: 0000173
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008397
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0133356
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500305
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Address 11: Engine II
Part No: 07C 906 018 AB
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª5700
Coding: 0000173
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: X6 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0924
Coding: 0022582
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 3D0 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 981 G
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0005121
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Part No: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1401
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul  0605
Coding: 0000015
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010284
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1516
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Address 71: Battery Charger
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 75: Telematics
Part No: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101
Coding: 0061860
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
End -------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*Robert's 2005 V8 5-seater*
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
VIN Number: WVWBF03D8580050**

Address 01: Engine
Part No: 4D0 907 560 DD
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09L 927 760 G
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1905
Coding: 0001102
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 3D0 909 135 R
Component: Kessy 6610
Coding: 0137452
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500205
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000002
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 04 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0554
Coding: 0012340
Part No: 3D0 959 339 This is new - not sure what it is
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 981 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0517
Coding: 0005121
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Part No: 3D0 919 158 G
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C This is the new suspension controller that uses the different (locked up) coding scheme.
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0007722
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 29 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065
Part No: 3D1 959 701 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 5616
Part No: 3D1 959 702 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 5616
Part No: 3D0 959 703 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 5616
Part No: 3D0 959 704 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 5616
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0025
Coding: 0411204
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1726
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Address 71: Battery Charger
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 75: Telematics
Part No: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106
Coding: 0061860
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807
End -------------------


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Robert's 2005 V8 5-seater*
Part No: 3D0 959 339 This is new - not sure what it is
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005

It translates to weight sensor. I suspect it's an additional sensor for the air bag controller to determine deployment strategy. Given the part number ends in an odd digit, it _may_ be possible it's slated for the left (driver) side of the vehicle, with leads me to believe it senses driver weight and using that information, along with seat & steering wheel positions, speed, etc. determines which protocol to use for proper air bag deployment to ensure the highest degree of protection with the least amount of collateral injury to the driver.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Robert's 2005 V8 5-seater*
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 04 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0554
Coding: 0012340
Part No: 3D0 959 339 This is new - not sure what it is
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005

Not that new.








This is a so called "slave" of the airbag control module, it has been equipped in all US Phaetons, but only the latest VAG-COM version lists those slave moduls correctly.
This special slave is the so called *Seat Occupied Recognition Control Module (J706)*, which measures if there is actually somebody sitting in the passenger seat or not and activates/deactivates the passenger airbag depending on the result.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (Theresias)*

Hi Sebastian:
Thanks very much for providing the additional information about what that airbag slave controller is. I think that perhaps that controller was added to the NAR Phaetons at the same time as the 'passenger airbag off' light was added. I have done quite a few scans of other Phaetons (my own, David Cowan's, etc.) with the 5.10 release of VAG-COM, and it has not detected that slave in our cars, which are 2004 model year. Robert's car is a 2005, and has the little 'airbag deactivated' light - I think that is the connection, this controller operates that light (amongst other tasks).
Or - if that is not the case - perhaps the airbags in the 2005 car are a bit more advanced in how they function, and thus require two controllers.
Michael
*Passenger Airbag Deactivated Light*
(unique to NAR market)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Updated "Autoscan.txt" file for Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think that perhaps that controller was added to the NAR Phaetons at the same time as the 'passenger airbag off' light was added.

Yep, that's how it works. I thought this was the case from the beginning, my mistake.
You will find similar functions in (NAR spec):
Audi A3 (8P)
Audi A4 (8E)
Audi A6 (4F)
Audi A8 (4E)
VW Golf/Jetta (1K)
VW Passat (3C)


_Modified by Theresias at 6:01 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

With thanks to Tomasz.

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
VIN Number: WVWZZZ3DZ380048** 2003 Phaeton
Address 01: Engine 
Part No: 022 906 032 BN This is a 6 cylinder gasoline engine
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1A 5716
Coding: 0000033
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 3D0 927 156 M This is a very rare two-wheel drive Phaeton
Component: AG5 01V 3.2l4V RdW 0609
Coding: 0000103
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AF
Component: ESP 5.7 front H24 0043
Coding: 0008597
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 3D0 909 135 C
Component: Kessy 6120
Coding: 0213228
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 007 L
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500735 The 7 (4 higher than normal) indicates a parking heater is installed.
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 3D0 907 040 D
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 3D0 937 049 E
Component: STG.Bordnetz 4501
Coding: 0000001
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg
Part No: 3D0 907 567 D The controller for Auto Distance Regulation
Component: AC101 VR6 5HP192 09 0333
Coding: 0000321
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 A European Airbag fitment
Component: Airbag 8.4E 0506
Coding: 0341705
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000022
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 881 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2410
Coding: 0029111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Part No: 3D0 815 005 L A gasoline parking heater.
Component: Standheizung 2426
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 23: Brake Booster Used for adaptive cruise control
Part No: 3D0 907 563 B
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4010
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Part No: 3D0 919 158 B
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 3D0 907 553 A
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1090
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 3D0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 3D0 919 887 B
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics 
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000055 A solar sunroof is installed
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 0J HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 A
Component: 3G HDSG 
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0018
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 3D0 035 456 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0110
Address 57: TV Tuner
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000110
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 3D0 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0018
Coding: 0011204
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Address 71: Battery Charger
Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Address 77: Telephone
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
End -------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

With thanks to Terence.  Note that this is a RHD vehicle (UK specification)
VIN Number: WVWZZZ3DZ48011***
Address 01: Engine  V10 TDI
Part No: 070 906 016 B
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5726
Coding: 0000175
Readiness: N/A
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09F 927 760 B
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202
Coding: 0001101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008646
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0151788
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1522
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0400715
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1145
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Address 11: Engine II  V10 TDI
Part No: 070 906 016 B
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5726
Coding: 0000175
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032  not heated
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0007411
Address 18: Aux. Heat supplemental cabin heat
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AD
Component: Standheizung 2422
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light  single (bi) xenon
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1522
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000030  no sunroof
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 18 HSG 0101  supports switching of remote key fob control on and off via adaptation channel 25
Coding: 0000034
Part No: 3D2 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D2 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigun
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 3D0 035 465 
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0111
Address 57: TV Tuner
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000010
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011284
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:56 AM 1-9-2006_


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Thank you for the e- mail and the controller list, a couple of comments on the controller list and your observations of the list from my vehicle. I do not think I have a supplementary heater unless its the preheating for the diesel glow plug start. Also looking at the specification list for the V10 I appear to have Bi-xenon's. Many thanks for your efforts and I am sorry that I ran out of time and will get the CD in the post ASAP. A very Happy New Year to all Phaeton owners every where... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Corrections made above as indicated - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:57 AM 1-9-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (pilgrim7777)*

*2006 Bentley Continental Flying Spur*
Note: *3D0* = Phaeton part, *3W0* = Bentley part
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 07C 906 018 CT
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª6717
Coding: 0000173
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 09E 927 760 F
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1908
Coding: 0000101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 614 517 D
Component: ESP 5.7 4WD H01 0021
Coding: 0006878
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 137 A
Component: 2G Kessy 6700
Coding: 0405741
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 035 008 F
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0251
Coding: 050032
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W5 907 040 C
Component: Climatronic BY611 2020
Coding: 0000102
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000105
Address 11: Engine II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 07C 906 018 CT
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª6717
Coding: 0000173
Address 15: Airbags
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 12 Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0947
Coding: 0012594
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000212
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W5 920 840 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610
Coding: 0023303
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 137 A
Component: 2G Kessy 6700
Coding: 0405741
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W5 907 049 A
Component: Rear HVAC Head Unit 0004
Coding: 0000000
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W5 907 553 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 7032
Coding: 0005551
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0185
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 907 135 D
Component: Dachmodul 0706
Coding: 0000021
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 4X HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W5 035 456 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0006
Coding: 0000000
Address 53: Parking Brake
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 907 801 B
Component: EPB BC6HX23 HC6 X230
Coding: 0022401
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W7 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0003
Coding: 0470311
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1724
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W1 955 023 C
Component: Wischermodul ª9323
Coding: 0000000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 919 283 A
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0306
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W0 035 385 A
Component: rSAP ECU 0030
Coding: 0000272


----------



## Eyecare (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Scan I did today of my 2004 NAR V-8 Phaeton (currently driven in Germany)

Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 09L 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 47571
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0002280
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 07: Control Head
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1132
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 920 981 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0321
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 47571
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0002280
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 28: HVAC, Rear
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 4D0 907 560 CS
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 4D HSG 3212
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010204
Shop #: WSC 03751
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1513
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 75: Telematics
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 03751


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (Eyecare)*

*The next 4 or 5 posts contain scans of some of the UK specification (RHD, diesel) Phaetons that were present at the UK Phaeton GTG – April 15th, 2007 at Milton Keynes.*
*Dave G's Phaeton - MY 2005 V10 TDI*
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.0
Sunday, 15 April 2007

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ580021xx Mileage: 75600km/46975miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CM HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª7001
Coding: 0000175

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 09F 927 760 C HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1901
Coding: 0001101

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.LBL
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008646
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 Q HW: 5WK 470 22
Component: Kessy 6610
Coding: 0151788
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1522
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT *0223* _(Should be software 0253 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0500535
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CM HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª7001
Coding: 0000175
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 982 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521
Coding: 0005411
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.LBL
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AD
Component: Standheizung 2426
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1522
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION *0168* _(Should be software 0188 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000015
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F _(Check against Campaign 97J9 Criteria 12 to see if this is the correct controller)_
Component: HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Part No: 3D2 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D2 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: 3D0-919-146.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000030
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1723
Coding: 0000001
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
End -------


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:35 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*Terence's V10 (MY 2004 - very late production)*

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ480116xx Mileage: 32060km/19921miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 B HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5726
Coding: 0000175

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 09F 927 760 B HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202
Coding: 0001101

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 L HW: 5WK 470 22
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0151788

Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1522
Coding: 0000003

Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253
Coding: 0400715

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1145
Coding: 0000001

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003

Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 B HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5726
Coding: 0000175

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 *0411* _(Should be software xx21 or higher, Campaign 66C4 Criteria 6 refers)_
Coding: 0005411
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.LBL
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AD
Component: Standheizung 2422
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006

Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1522
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0187
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000030
Address 39: Right Light  Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F _(Check against Campaign 97J9 Criteria 12 to see if this is the correct controller)_
Component: 18 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000034
Part No: 3D2 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D2 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 465 
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0111
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: 3D0-919-146.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000010
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021 _(Software version 21 is generally known to be trouble-free, but if problems exist with the TPMS, the least expensive troubleshooting step may be to upgrade to a controller with 0025 software. This cannot be flashed, it requires a controller replacement - which is a 3 minute task.)_
Coding: 0011284
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
End -----


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:40 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*Neil B's Phaeton - MY 2004 V10*
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ48010620 Mileage: 51950km/32280miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 B HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCA000AGMª5726
Coding: 0000175

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 09F 927 760 B HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202
Coding: 0001101

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.LBL
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008646

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 L HW: 5WK 470 22
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0151788

Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1522
Coding: 0000003

Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 007 N
Component: ZAB COCKPIT *0188* _(Should be software 0253 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers. Software version 0188 is pre-historic, the fact that this software load is present strongly suggests that Campaign 97J9 has not been carried out on this car. Campaign 97J9 has 17 different criteria that need to be checked.)_
Coding: 0400735

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000001

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000003

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 E
Component: AC101 V10D6HP324 10 0334
Coding: 0001031

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000222
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 981 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0421
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 00285
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.LBL
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AD
Component: Standheizung 2422
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006

Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 563 B
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4010
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001

Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1522
Coding: 0000004

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 D
Component: NAVIGATION *0147* _(Should be software 0188 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000014

Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 0S HSG 0100
Coding: 0000040

Part No: 3D2 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D2 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 2320
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: 3D0-919-146.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000030
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0011284

Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1523
Coding: 0000001

Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
End ----


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:46 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*Dave G's Phaeton - MY 2006, V6 TDI*
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ680043xx Mileage: 37480km/23288miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0040
Coding: 0011773

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.LBL
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2205
Coding: 0000001

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy *6700 *_(Note that this is the most recent software version for this controller - although field upgrades from 6400 are normally not necessary for this controller.)_
Coding: 0004328
Part No: 4E0 905 852 E
Component: ELV 1940
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT *0223* _(Should be software 0253 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0400725
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000003
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 982 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521
Coding: 0005411

Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.LBL
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006

Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001

Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-C.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0005521

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722
Coding: 0000004

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION *0168* _(Should be software 0188 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0400000

Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708
Coding: 0000047

Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F _(Check against Campaign 97J9 Criteria 12 to see if this is the correct controller)_
Component: *X3* HSG 0102
Coding: 0000040
Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273-D.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. *0025* _(Note that this is the most recent software version for this controller - - although field upgrades from 021 are normally not necessary for this controller)_
Coding: 0210330
Shop #: WSC 00036
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 *D * _(Note that this is the most recent software version for this controller - - although field upgrades from suffix C (software 2700) are normally not necessary for this controller. Field upgrades from suffix A or B (software 2500 or 2600) ARE required - Campaign 97J9 Criteria 11 refers.)_
Component: Batteriemanagement *2800*
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
End ------


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:54 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*William M's Phaeton - 2006 V6 TDI*
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ68000949 Mileage: 32130km/19964miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0030
Coding: 0011773
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.LBL
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2204
Coding: 0000001
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.LBL
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008356
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 S HW: 5WK 470 21
Component: Kessy 6700
Coding: 0004328
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1712
Coding: 0000003

Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT *0223 *_(Should be software 0253 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0400525
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000003
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012360
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 981 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 *0517*  _(Should be software xx21, Campaign 66C4 Criteria 6 refers)_
Coding: 0007411
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.LBL
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-C.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0005521
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1712
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION *0168* _(Should be software 0188 or higher, Technical Solution 2005195 and Campaign 97J9 refers)_
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000063
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 29 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000034
Part No: 3D2 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 3D2 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
End ------



_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:03 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

*Johan R's Phaeton - MY 2007, V6 TDI*
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78001319 Mileage: 12080km/7506miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 A HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI A000AG 0010
Coding: 0011773
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.LBL
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2205
Coding: 0000001
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.LBL
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008356
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 B HW: 5WK 484 95
Component: G1 Kessy 6700
Coding: 0151788
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 007 AR
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253
Coding: 0400735
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 J HW: 3D0 937 049 J
Component: J519 1001
Coding: 600200002B2115000000000000000000  Interesting to note that the MY 2007 Central Electrical Controller now uses long coding.)
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 V6D 6HP194 09 0338
Coding: 0001441
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000222
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 982 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 *0610*  This is a new generation number (06) of instrument cluster controller - I have not seen the 06 generation before. My past experience has been that the software version (in this case, 10) should be 21 or higher, but I am hesitant to suggest this for a 2007 car - I will have to ask the factory what the story is on the MY 2007 instrument cluster controllers.)
Coding: 0023411
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.LBL
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-C.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0005521
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708
Coding: 0000063
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102
Coding: 0000040
Part No: 3D2 959 701 J
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 3D2 959 702 J
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 703 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 704 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0060
Coding: 0080001

Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273-D.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0025
Coding: 0311214
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 A
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.LBL
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W7 035 385 H HW: 3W7 035 385 H
Component: *UHV Premium rSAP* 0037  (Note that this is the new rSAP Bluetooth controller.) 
Coding: 0002320
End --------


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:59 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## dale_greenbay (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I have a variety of problems with my 2004 Phateon. This is my first post so I hope someone can help me. I just had the Transmission Flush due to the surging at low RPM's. They soaked me $1200 for that little job.
Now the heater blower won't stop running even when the car is off. I also cannot shut off the HVAC by pushing the round wheel that controls the fan either.
I VAG-ed my car and here is the whole enchilada. I am hoping someone can let me know what is happening here.
Thanks!
Sunday,30,November,2008,09:54:59:37507
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAF63D748010200 Mileage: 123510km/76745miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040 
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 02641 444 84324
1 Fault Found:
18104 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller 
P1696 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 G HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 *
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1905 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 02641 444 84324
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0006376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
3 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188 
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2) 
014 - Defective
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934 
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411 
Coding: 0005221
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
14 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
20 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00478 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Rear (J524) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01049 - Supply Voltage Term 50 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 02641 444 57393
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 12 HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: 3D1 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 3D1 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
6 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021 
Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 HW: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 02641 444 59118
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (dale_greenbay)*

Try charging your aux battery and then clear the faults.
See what is genarated after that.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (dale_greenbay)*

I haven't used VAG-Com before, so take this as an uneducated guess at best but I did see an awful lot of Voltage problems at specific locations. I do know from what I have read and experienced on my BMW 750iL that an awful lot of electronic problems can be attributable to low voltage. 
As a starting point make sure your batteries are in top order as well as the charging system. Is your alternator putting a consistent 14 volts?
Hopefully others more familiar with VAG-COM and the electronics in a Phaeton can come to your rescue but it seems like it has to be a broad-based problem for so many controllers to be reporting errors.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

After a left battery charge + VAG-COM fault code clear, you might be left with this error which seems relevant to the problem you described:
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
*01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2)
014 - Defective*


----------



## dale_greenbay (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (Jxander)*

I was also getting the "Fault-Running Gear Workshop" notification on the center display which I discovered in reading other forums that it can be an indication that the aux battery is shot.
Do you think this all (including the "defective fresh air blower") related to the battery?
Thanks to both of you for such a quick reply!


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (dale_greenbay)*

I just charged my left battery for a day as I also had that error ... I put this down to not using the car enough. From experience most of your errors are likely to be transient, but the defective blower one looks like a real error.

_Quote, originally posted by *dale_greenbay* »_I was also getting the "Fault-Running Gear Workshop" notification on the center display which I discovered in reading other forums that it can be an indication that the aux battery is shot.
Do you think this all (including the "defective fresh air blower") related to the battery?


----------



## dale_greenbay (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (adamkodish)*

I will go and buy the battery maintainer this afternoon and let it charge overnight.
Is the blower fix a lengthy one? I am not worried about the cost as I have an extended warranty.


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

For the blower motor, the dash has to come out. One of the most time consuming items to repair.........
I would do a 24 h AUX battery charge, clear all faults with charger still attached and reset the console (with the lower left button) and see if the errors are just erroneous software conclusions or real defects.


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Scan of my Phaeton:
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 CQ
Component: 4.2L V8/5V A 0040 
Coding: 0011873
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09L 927 760 B HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 *
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1004 
Coding: 0000101
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008376
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 L HW: 5WK 470 22
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0217324
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: : 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: : 3D0 035 007 N
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0400735
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: : 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144 
Coding: 0000001
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: : 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000003
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg
Controller: : 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 V8 6HP194 09
Coding: 0001451
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: : 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: : 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000022
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: : 3D0 920 881 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0421 
Coding: 0007111
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: : 3D0 815 005 AB
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: : 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Address 23: Brake Booster
Controller: : 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4010 
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: : 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: : 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0015500
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: : 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: : 3D0 919 887 D
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: : 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000015
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: : 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: : 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 0J HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: : 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Coding: 0000000
Address 57: TV Tuner
Controller: : 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205 
Coding: 0000110
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: : 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021 
Coding: 0011224
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: : 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Coding: 0000000

Address 71: Battery Charger
Controller: : 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600 
Coding: 0000000
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: : 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Coding: 0000000
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: : 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110 
Coding: 0000000


----------



## Kilchberg (Feb 21, 2009)

This is my first post, I have been lurking for a while and would like to add my voice to the chorus of "thank you´s" to everyone on this board, especially Michael. I bought a 2004 W12 two weeks ago and the forum has already helped me diagnose and fix several issues (TPMS, telescoping wheel, etc.) 
Here is a scan of my Euro W12 5 seater. BTW, the car is black on beige full leather, full wood, Alacantra (er, Ultrasuede) headliner, automatic distance control, keyless start, etc. It currently has 75,000 kms and is a mid-2003 build. 
Tim

Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 07C 906 018 F
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª4723
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 927 156 C
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 RdW 0911
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008697
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0213229
Shop #: WSC 98761
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 07: Control Head
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253
Coding: 0400735
Shop #: WSC 39519
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 937 049 E
Component: STG.Bordnetz 4501
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 11: Engine II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 07C 906 018 F
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª4723
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 567 G
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0337
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 15: Airbags
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: X8 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0925
Coding: 0022584
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 920 881 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0321
Coding: 0007111
Shop #: WSC 98761
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 815 005 L
Component: Standheizung 2415
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 23: Brake Booster
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0213229
Shop #: WSC 98761
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 07C 906 018 F
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª4723
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0015500
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1401
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 887 B
Component: NAVIGATION 0188
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000055
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 0J HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 57: TV Tuner
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 01065
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010244
Shop #: WSC 69965
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1413
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 71: Battery Charger
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110
Shop #: WSC 01065



_Modified by Kilchberg at 5:15 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*VAG-COM Scan Results*

I did a scan this morning and took the results to the tech at Lyndsay VW. He says that all the faults are intermittent and that I should not worry about them. The ABS one though, has a fault priority of 2 and since April 2 has had a fault frequency increase from 2 to 4. I also would like to know if the sunroof fault is the sameone that everyone was getting. 
Everything seems to be working OK without any hiccups. Probably except that at certain times when going very slowly in an incline and if I release the accelerator, the car will give a bit of a jerk when changing gear from 3-4 or 4-5. I cannot duplicate the occurrence nor does it happen all the time; just very infrequently.

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAF03D168001914 Mileage: 53290km/33112miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DG HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E7380890
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 L HW: GS1 9.1 1.4
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L5V USA 2203 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 4070495
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005614 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E7380890
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: ELV XXXX
1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500205
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 04 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0554 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0001054= 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: 3D0 959 339
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005
2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Time Indication: 0
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 39
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 C
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521 
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-C.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0007722
Shop #: WSC 07134 444 64806
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00216 - Signal EC-mirror Fade Out
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: 3D1 959 701 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 5616
Part No: 3D1 959 702 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 5616
Part No: 3D0 959 703 J
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 5616
Part No: 3D0 959 704 J
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 5616
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0410204
Shop #: WSC 06413 444 52146
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1724 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
Thank you
cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Scan Results (cai)*

The golden rule of diagnostic scans is this:
If the fault has the word 'intermittent' after it, and if you are not experiencing problems with the system, *disregard it*. The majority of intermittent faults are caused by momentary low voltage transients... the rest of them are probably caused by potholes.
There is nothing in the above scan that would give me any cause for concern. Note that the frequency of the ABS communication error recorded by your airbag controller exactly matches the frequency of the low voltage condition recorded by your airbag controller. The correlation is 1:1. In light of the fact that the central electrical controller has also recorded a low voltage condition (the intervention load management tag), in this particular case, it is safe to say that correlation = causation.
Michael


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Scan Results (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I recently replaced my comfort battery & shortly afterward began having problems with the KESSY in that it will not unlock the doors when I touch the handles. I have scanned & identified fault codes that keep returning after I clear them. Any thoughts?
Saturday,09,May,2009,10:07:37:11282
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 909 135 M
Component and/or Version: Kessy 6400
Software Coding: 0133356
Work Shop Code: WSC 01065
Additional Info: 4E0905852C ELV 1734 
Additional Info: Geraet 00000
5 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
Thanks,
George


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks very much like you may need a new KESSY module, common problem and also a little obvious when all antennas report problems. In rare cases there is a parameter reset which can be performed using the dealers VAS (not supported by VCDS at the present time), but we have not seen a case where that actually helped.


_Modified by Theresias at 1:27 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sebastiam,
Thank you for your reply. I was fearfull that this might be the diagnosis. 
I have monitored the measuring blocks & concluded that the the resistance capacitors on the handles work. However, I have not found where I can view measuring blocks for the actual "lock" button on the handles.
Thanks for any additional help you can provide.
George


----------



## pearlss1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

*my first vag-com scan*

Hi Guys
I decided to get a vag-com to help diagnose the little quirks this car can have.
Well i ran a test and it came back with some fault codes. I dont know what these all mean. Alot of u guys are pros when it comes to this car. 
Can u help as to what these faults pertain to.
Thanks
David

I sposted these faults in an old thread as well.
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 C HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 *
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 24122 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
2 Faults Found:
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188 
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 24122 444 85808
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934 
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411 
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1A HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 24122 444 85808
Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 2320
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021 
Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 HW: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 24122 444 59190
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01627 - Sensor for Parking-Aid; Front Mid-Right (G253) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Comparing my Auto Trans with other 2004 V8, mine has the SW version 0901, and most of the attached examples are higher than 1000, do I need to ask the dealer to update the Trans software or it's not necessary unless there are issues or problems ?, I am trying to take a proactive approach, thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (brosen)*

If it's not broken, don't fix it.
The increments in software version may be a result of any number of things - perhaps a part has been changed inside the transmission or inside the controller, and as a result of the part change, the software was changed. In such a circumstance, incrementing the software on your transmission would not be appropriate.
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Michael, here's the full scan from my 2004 V8. The controller list only option isn't available on the later versions of the software, at least I couldn't find it!
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

Mileage: 105620km/65629miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040 
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 36970
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 A HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 98765 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0002280
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188 
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
2 Faults Found 
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found 
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: X6 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0924 
Coding: 0022582
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 980 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0311 
Coding: 0005121
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 B
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30407
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1401 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
1 Fault Found 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 25807 444 00284
1 Fault Found 
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 25018 444 91367
Part No: 3D1 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330
5 Faults Found 
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273-D.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0025 
Coding: 0410201
Shop #: WSC 42323 221 48718
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1513 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 HW: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 03995 444 53539
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (invisiblewave)*

You need to update the instrument cluster (controller 17) software. I posted more information about that for you at this thread: Vehicle not consistently remembering mirror, climate preferences.
It is desirable that you update the navigation controller (controller 37) software. That will get rid of the spurious 'optical databus' messages. But, make darn sure that you don't update the front information display (controller 07) software to 0223 when you update the navigation controller to 0168, because if you do that, it will screw up the button assignments on controller 07. If you have any doubts, just leave the navigation controller software at 0147 and ignore the optical databus (and, potentially, speedsensor error) messages.
But, do get the instrument cluster upgrade done, that is very important.
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
But, do get the instrument cluster upgrade done, that is very important.
Michael

The dealer is insisting on a battery change. Apparently the diagnostics are indicating voltage drops or something, which is a bit strange since the battery was the first thing I tested. As far as I know, it's the original battery, so it may well be that, it's definitely at the far end of its useful life and it's been unusually cold here for the last month. He did tell me that if it doesn't cure the problem, they'll take it out again at no charge to me. 
Not sure what to do about the software upgrade at this point. I'm reluctant to fix anything that doesn't need fixing, especially when it comes to software (which is what I do for a living). He said I'd have to pay for the software install.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_Not sure what to do about the software upgrade at this point. I'm reluctant to fix anything that doesn't need fixing...

Hi Martin:
Trust me on this one, that instrument cluster flash upgrade to version xx21 is a critical (essential, non-discretionary) upgrade. Volkswagen made it mandatory in every country in the world except for North America. The way they went about it was to simply flash-upgrade every Phaeton when it next came in for an oil change.
The instrument cluster also houses the controller area network gateway (basically, the router) for the various networks on the car. Amongst other things, this flash upgrade eliminates packet timing errors in the router that can cause information to be lost when it is shared amongst various controllers. Additionally, this upgrade solves a whole host of minor glitches on the Phaeton. Think of it as being "XP Service Pack 1" for the Phaeton. 
The navigation controller updates (controller 37) are optional, the car will work fine without them, although you will get spurious fault codes on diagnostic scans. But, the instrument cluster (controller 17) upgrade is essential. To this day, I do not know why VW of America did not make it an obligatory upgrade. If they had done so, it would have saved them literally dozens of buy-backs.
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

I think I need to make a call to the customer service line, I just can't get the dealer to do the upgrade. By the end of today, I'm probably going to be out the cost of two batteries with no solution in sight. Is it possible to do it myself with the disc without doing the update on controller 7??


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Michael or some other VAG COM guru, 

The shot of the Ross Tech screen at the top of this page looks different now. The block that was recommended is now replaced by a service indicator reset. Which selection should we use now? 

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Steve:

Ah, the difference is just caused by the evolution of the VAG-COM software (now officially called VCDS, but everyone still calls it VAG-COM) over the past 5 years since I posted that screen-shot at the top of page 1.

In order to get a replacement screen-shot showing what you see in the 2010 version of VAG-COM, I have to connect my laptop and cable to my car. That's not convenient for me to do in the next couple of days. If I have not posted a replacement picture by next Monday, please send me a reminder (private message or email).

Michael


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings!

Just got my VAG-COM and did the scan. There are two entries with "Control Module; Not Coded" below:


Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 QX
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 80050FD8A8C3

3 Faults Found:
*01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
*01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

---------------------------------

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 AX
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8A112DF09EFF

3 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

----------------------------------

Does anybody have any suggestions? The complete scan is below.

Friday,25,March,2011,17:56:03:21266
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0
Data version: 20110305



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAH63D148007691 Mileage: 133600km/83015miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07C 997 018 D HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª6743 
Revision: 89ÿAT-LE Serial number: 000-00030.07.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 09130 444 84839
VCID: 30651F18D8E3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 3D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 68462
VCID: 336F101429F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008397
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 31631A1CD3E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0133356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F671C64C5DD

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1501 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 356B2E0C2781

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 QX
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 80050FD8A8C3

3 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2143EA5C8309

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 09145 444 58775
VCID: 2E590160C2D7

3 Faults Found:
01494 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Left (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01498 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 C HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211 
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 09130 444 84839
VCID: 254BFE4C9721

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244DE3489C1B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5B066CCFD1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0312 
Coding: 0005221
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 54812
VCID: E4CD23485C9B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E55F189863

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E590160C2D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C93940AAA7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2649F940EA27

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1501 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5B066CCFD1
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 AX
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8A112DF09EFF

3 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 98769 666 36180
VCID: 2241E550860F

2 Faults Found:
00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7D73444ADAD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 
VCID: 55AB8E8C87C1


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: DFC72CA475FD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0410224
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 53679
VCID: 2A510D70FE3F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1513 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E590160C2D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E6C93940AAA7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234FE0549915

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 HW: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 24125 444 00464
VCID: DDBB16AC7FF1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A510D70FE3F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Eugene:

Thanks for posting your diagnostic scan. Here are my comments about it, for what they are worth:

Controller 37 (Navigation) - It is coded correctly, but the software in the controller (version 0147) is grossly out of date. See post number 45 on the second page of this (rather long) discussion for an explanation of corrective action: TB 90-07-01, TPL 2010404, "Clock Runs Too Slow" (Was: TB 90-05-05).

I know the problem is not with your clock, but trust me, if you read that whole thread from start to finish, you will get an education, and it will include solutions to your nav controller coding error (which really isn't a coding error) as well as other problems I will mention later on. It will take quite a while to read that thread, I suggest you print it out.

The 'Speed Signal' and 'Optical Databus' faults are not really faults with your car, they are problems with software in the navigation controller. It doesn't match the version of the software in the Control Head (controller 07). The navigation controller software needs to be flashed up to version 0168, that will get rid of all the faults in both controller 07 and controller 37.

Controller 09 (Central Electrical) - at some time in the past - but not at the time you did the scan - there was an intermittent connection to the two bulbs. Perhaps someone disconnected a wiring harness momentarily. So, just clear those fault codes. "Intermittent" faults are of no great interest unless you are having other problems with the same controller.

Intervention Load Management is not a fault. Clear it.

Controller 17( Instrument Cluster) - Oh my Gawd, you have the equivalent of DOS 3.1 in that controller when you should be running Windows 7 SP 1. The controller has software version 12 (the four digit code, 0312, ends in 12... the first two numbers are disregarded). It should end in 21, not 12. See this post: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24).

Again, I know you don't necessarily have a problem with distortion in the instrument cluster, but the instrument cluster also contains the network gateway for the car, and getting the software in the instrument cluster updated will get rid of a whole raft of minor nuisances and substantially improve the user interface and reliability of the vehicle.

Controller 38, Roof Electronics - Disregard those two fault codes, almost every Phaeton in the world will display them, they are spurious.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Michael,

Thank you very much!

Do I understand correctly that I need the s/w flush from a dealer (TB 90-07-01) as well as a flush for the Nav controller which I could do myself from the CD? 

The CD in the thread is:

VW Phaeton Infotainment Service CD-ROM 
Release 136 ZAB /Navigation SW0223 / SW0168 : Part #:3DO 919 278

Thanks again,

Eugene


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The instrument cluster flash can only be carried out at a dealer. The dealer doesn't actually do it themselves, they hook the car up to VW Headquarters in the USA and the staff at headquarters does the flash over the internet.

The nav controller flash can be done by the owner, all you need to do is get the CD. Leave the engine running while you do the flash (to avoid voltage drop problems).

Michael


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you Michael,

The CD ordered and an appointment set up with the dealer. I hope this will be the solution for the Nav rebooting...

Eugene


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Michael,

The CD has arrived, but I was unable to find instructions how to update the controller's software by using the CD.

Would you please direct me to a correct thread?

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Eugene:

I don't think we have a thread here in the forum that exactly documents the process to be followed to update the navigation and Front Center Display Screen, but I believe we have some discussions that show the process being carried out.

Perhaps start reading this thread, which will give you an overview of some of the issues involved. This thread also contains links to other threads with additional detail.

Navigation System inaccurate, gets lost, does not show correct vehicle position

Best to carry on the discussion in one of those other threads, rather than here (the VAG-COM controller list discussion).

Michael


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*New owner - VAG-COM Scan and faults found*

Hi all

Well I finally stopped lurking and somewhere in my time in the shadows I bought my first Phaeton a 2007 (pre-facelift) 3.0 TDI. One of the factors was this list in all it's awesomeness.

I am happy with the majority of my day to day running with the exception of 

1) A crap load of faults on VAG-COM
2) Where is my ability to overtake Golfs and Passats on the Motorway (there just too damn fast)
3) All the usual Bluetooth woes. Indeed I dont think the phone has even been setup in the car as it says no telephone.

I am posting my VAG-COM output below for the perusal of those with more wit than I :-

Tuesday,31,May,2011,10:40:39:36838
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78002453 Mileage: 114200km/70960miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 A HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1551973
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 00339 210 75065
VCID: 1D3AC5F0BD37

1 Fault Found:
004120 - Intake Manifold Runner (Bank 2): Lower limit not reached 
P1018 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 30
Mileage: 105116 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 672 /min
Torque: 62.4 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.01 V
Duty Cycle: 80.9 %
Duty Cycle: 88.8 %
Duty Cycle: 80.9 %

Readiness: 0 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2205 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 4259613
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E78227C10F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BDEDB283303

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 B HW: 5WK 485 04
Component: 0E Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406418 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1551973
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 00722 210 89275
VCID: 2854E424E275

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 AR
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253 
Coding: 0400465
Shop #: WSC 00285 210 87481
VCID: 69D2A12039FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254AED109567

2 Faults Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 L HW: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200 
Revision: -4003--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 600100002B211D000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00722 210 89275
VCID: 336E03482BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254AED109567

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E58123CC091

1 Fault Found:
01750 - Multi-Function Switch in Steering Wheel (E440); Left 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023411
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5A1530CD97

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 62C0B60CC4C9

1 Fault Found:
01406 - No Flame 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E44C449A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2756E718EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-C.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2756E718EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3B7E2B6803E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000061
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234EF3089B53

1 Fault Found:
01462 - Anti-theft alarm ultra sonic Sensor (G209) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2854E424E275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 336E03482BB3

Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

1 Fault Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1F46FFF8B73B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 A
Component: Front Wiper 3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2044FC048A45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244CF0149E5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5E1B28F383

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3W7-035-385.lbl
Part No SW: 3W7 035 385 H HW: 3W7 035 385 H
Component: UHV Premium rSAP 0037 
Coding: 0002320
Shop #: WSC 00285 210 60509
VCID: 41825980610F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Uk 3.0 tdi*

Tuesday,31,May,2011,11:31:13:36838
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206


Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 401 A
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0010
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 00339

Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 09L 927 760 J
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2205
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000

Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 139 B
Component: 0E Kessy 6840
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 00722

Address 07: Control Head
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 007 AR
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0253
Coding: 0400465
Shop #: WSC 00285

Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 937 049 L
Component: J519 6200
Coding: 600100002B211D000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00722

Address 15: Airbags
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 920 982 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610
Coding: 0023411
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 18: Aux. Heat
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 139 B
Component: 0E Kessy 6840
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 00722

Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 157 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 

Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: ????
Part No: OBD-II/EOBD, Protocol Keyword: $0808

Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 887 J
Component: NAVIGATION 0188
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 38: Roof Electronics
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708
Coding: 0000061
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065

Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112
Shop #: WSC 00000

Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D2 955 120 A
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Shop #: WSC 00000

Address 71: Battery Charger
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800
Shop #: WSC 00000

Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907
Shop #: WSC 00000

Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 3W7 035 385 H
Component: UHV Premium rSAP 0037
Coding: 0002320
Shop #: WSC 00285


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

> 1) A crap load of faults on VAG-COM


The faults which are marked as "Intermittent" are faults which were present at some point in time but not when you performed the VAG-COM scan. I'd clear those ones and then rescan the car after driving it around for a bit. If they've re-occurred then it's worth investigating more closely. 

The fault with the door controllers sounds like a bulb has blown somewhere, possibly the wing mirror puddle light. As for the ultrasonic sensor, have you had an aftermarket hands-free phone kit installed? Sometimes they stuff the microphone in the sensor hole:












> 2) Where is my ability to overtake Golfs and Passats on the Motorway (there just too damn fast)


You could consider this, this or maybe even this...



> 3) All the usual Bluetooth woes. Indeed I dont think the phone has even been setup in the car as it says no telephone.


I'm afraid I haven't got any experience of the Bluetooth set-up in the GP1...

Harry


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

Prince Ludwig said:


> The faults which are marked as "Intermittent" are faults which were present at some point in time but not when you performed the VAG-COM scan. I'd clear those ones and then rescan the car after driving it around for a bit. If they've re-occurred then it's worth investigating more closely.


Right I will give that a shot.



> The fault with the door controllers sounds like a bulb has blown somewhere, possibly the wing mirror puddle light.


Cannot see that any have blown but tonight might be a better option for looking 



> As for the ultrasonic sensor, have you had an aftermarket hands-free phone kit installed? Sometimes they stuff the microphone in the sensor hole:


Not me but previous owner might have. However, the inside looks exactly like the photo with no noticable mods.



> You could consider this, this or maybe even this...


Or the Aston Martin add-on maybe 












> I'm afraid I haven't got any experience of the Bluetooth set-up in the GP1...
> 
> Harry


Not sure the car is the base pre-2007 facelift though. It was produced on 23/12/2006 right enough but is the Bluetooth the 2007 version as there is nothing in the armrest but empty sockets. Someone said it may have the behind the dash Bluetooth .... ?

Thanks for the response 

Don


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Don:

Welcome to the forum. Thanks very much for posting the controller list from your 2007 Phaeton.

As you have probably noticed, I merged your post containing the fault codes into this thread containing controller lists - this to keep all the related information (especially comments about interpreting fault codes) together in one place.

Here are my thoughts about the more detailed scan that you posted (the scan with the fault codes):

*Controller 01 (Engine)* - that fault is intermittent, which means it existed sometime in the past but was not present at the time you did the scan. It might have been present for as little time as one second. Generally speaking, it's best to completely disregard any 'intermittent' fault codes unless you have other evidence that suggests a problem with a controller. 

You have saved your scan result, so, I suggest you 'clear all codes' from the car, that will get rid of everything and let you start on a clean sheet.

*Controller 08 (Air Conditioning)* - Go to 'basic settings' and run the basic settings for all the motorized components, that will probably get rid of the hard fault (non-intermittent fault) for the V71 flap motor.

*Controller 17 (Steering Wheel)* - looks like one of the switches might be stuck in the 'on' position - have a look at the switches on the left side, make sure none of them are mechanically stuck.

*Controller 18 (Aux heat)* - again, intermittent, disregard it unless you are experiencing problems with your supplemental heater.

*Controller 38 (Roof)* - Might simply be a disconnected wire at the sensor. I would not worry too much about it, that ultrasonic alarm is only of benefit if you park and lock the car but leave the windows open. As long as you close the windows and sunroof before locking the car up, you can live without the motion sensing alarm on the inside.

*Controller 46 (Central Convenience) *- I concur with Harry, probably the puddle light is inoperative.

All things considered, it looks like a pretty benign scan. The fault in the engine controller will have no effect on the performance of the engine. You have a 3.0 TDI in an otherwise very heavy car, so, the car might not perform like a rocket. I have a W12, it does perform like a rocket, but then again, it also gets about 12 MPG. Given a choice, I would take the 3.0 TDI. 

You have the very high end rSAP Bluetooth - I am not familiar with that component because it was never offered in North America. I think you will have to do some studying of the manual in order to get that feature functioning. Be aware that rSAP is a technology that (I think) is unique to Nokia brand phones - you might want to do a bit of research about the rSAP protocol (Google, Wikipedia) before diving into the Volkswagen documentation. It is possible that rSAP might not be supported by the model of mobile phone that you use.

Regards, Michael


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply Michael.

*Controller 01 (Engine)*
At one point after I got the car I had a red warning on the light for 3 days saying Exhaust (Workshop). I took it back to the dealer as I had the car less than two weeks. After the mechanic took it out for a drive the car came back with no led light and its not reappeared again. When the light was on I sure did get a drop in fuel but not to 12MPG  as I think it went into 'limp mode'.

*Controller 08 (Air Conditioning)*
The error on the motor is true. The passenger vent does not open when the others do so I am presuming it's died. Given the scale of the repair work unless I can get it under the warranty I took with the vehicle it will stay broken.

*Controller 18 (Aux heat)*
We noticed at the weekend the rear AC was not putting much if any heat out so it may be the real McCoy of an error.

*Controller 38 (Roof)*
Will ignore 

*Controller 46 (Central Convenience)*
Will check tomorrow.

*Phone*
I read the manuals and cannot get any phone to even see the car including a Blackberry Bold the only ones with rSAP. I am going to dig an old Nokia out of the draw tomorrow and give it a go but I cannot even get anything like what the manual shows me to occur. :banghead:

*Performance*
It's booked in to the rolling road on the 2nd July so I am holding futher judgement until afer that ...


I just do not get why we have exactly two engine options now the 3.0TDI and the 6.0. I was wanting a V10 and lo one came up not 4 days after I purchased after a year of looking. :facepalm: Mind at least we still have them. I intent popping over to Dresden later in the year so I'm compiling my list of questions for them lol


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Error Codes Cleared & The Damn Phone*

Used Vag-Com to clear all the faults. No faults found on the rescan. I know I will get the Vent Motor one back as it is fubar so will have to drive round for a week or so and rescan. 

Puddle light is working but am getting weirdness on the passenger window in that when I close it, it then reopens to half way. Hitting the close again closes it correctly... 


Okay so I went to VW Phaeton dealer who kindly printed off the factory build spec for my car. There are two entries that refer to the phone system:- 

1) Mobile phone preparation 
2) Cellular phone prep. incl. Bluetooth interface (rSAP), hands free-free speaking system and additional Blutooth receiver 

Now when I open my user manual the rSAP guide indicates I need to use the in arm unit to pair the car and phone. I have no in arm unit ... just two empty sockets one for the phone/bluetooth (?) and the other is the privacy socket. Does this mean I have the wrong book for my installed unit or some leper has taken the unit out of the arm and eBayed it before I got the car. If it's the unit I am thinking of its £410 from VW.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

JockMacMad said:


> Used Vag-Com to clear all the faults. No faults found on the rescan. I know I will get the Vent Motor one back as it is fubar so will have to drive round for a week or so and rescan.
> 
> Puddle light is working but am getting weirdness on the passenger window in that when I close it, it then reopens to half way. Hitting the close again closes it correctly...
> 
> ...


 Hi, 

or £160 on fleabay! 

Stu


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Fleabay*

Stu 

Thanks for the response. Yeah I had noticed that for sale last night but it seems to be slightly different as he mentions some option codes needed for it to work and they are different to the codes on my car. In the manual it shows the device with a small LCD and 2 arrow keys whilst the one on fleabay just has the mute button so I am not sure its the same unit. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

If you're looking for odd spare parts, try and find the exact part number and check ebay.de (flohBay?) as the Germans are usually much better at accurately describing anything to do with a car... 

When I got my Phaeton it was missing the wired handset in the glovebox and the dealer didn't want to know. Their parts department quoted about £400 but I was able to find it on ebay.de for £25 (including shipping). It does, however, have an Audi logo on it but I think I can live with that!  

Harry


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Part Numbers*

Yeah I am trying to locate the part number. The funny thing is it's not on the factory build sheet for my car but the option codes are. Is there a way to cross correlate the option to a part number or are they separate as the part numbers change as new versions of the kit are released but the option codes stay the same? 

Also looking at the online parts drawings there seems to be a holder that fits into the arm on the fitting in the arm and then the module plugs in. 

If anyone has this part:- 



> Address 77: Telephone
> Protocol: KWP2000
> Part No: 3W7 035 385 H
> Component: UHV Premium rSAP 0037
> ...


 in their car could they take a picture in the armrest so I can see what it looks like as right now I am struggling to understand what is missing i.e. 1 part or two. 

Don


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Don: 

Have a look at this post, it might contain information that will help you figure things out: More than you ever wanted to know about Phones in Phaetons. 

Michael


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

Yup. At least now I know what I am missing if not the part numbers.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Scan from a 2009 V6 TDI:

Friday,02,September,2011,18:09:37:23145
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ98001438 Mileage: 15280km/9494miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CEX) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 E HW: 3D0 907 401 D
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17G000AG 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0H1783987
Coding: 0406002C191F0160
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2143FF8F8159

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 R HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 3603 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4465708
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 46894C134837

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 04014 000 00000
VCID: 6BDFDDA73315

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 D HW: 3D0 909 139 D
Component: Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22070 Serial number: VWX3Z0H1783987
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2A5118A3FC6F

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77F7F1D77F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 BE
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 2257 
Coding: 0400505
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 5DBB837FFDA1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 K
Component: Climatronic D1 2032 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2649EC93E877

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 M HW: 3D0 937 049 M
Component: J519 6500 
Revision: -4004--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 610C0000EB2115060000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 346D06DB2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254BEB9F9571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 L
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0001012
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 4895422B4223

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 885 P HW: 3D0 920 885 P
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 5232 
Revision: KPH06V16 
Coding: 0007101
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 377731D73FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AK
Component: Standheizung 3426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 66C9AC9328F7

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 885 P
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 5232 
Coding: 7FF6F7AE331002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E54ACB9A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2757E197EF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FE7C9B7070D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 M
Component: NAVIGATION 2217 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3E7924F310E7

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 D
Component: Dachmodul 0802 
Coding: 0004159
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244DF69B9E4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 H
Component: 4X HSG 0201 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 04014 202 93244
VCID: 356B3BDF25D1

Part No: 3D1 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 3D1 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Part No: 3D0 909 610 D
Component: 3N HDSG 2430

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 B
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0113 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2045FA8B8A53

1 Fault Found:
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 7L6-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 C HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0132 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2213953
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3B7F2DE703F5

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000033

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000033

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 B
Component: Front Wiper 3501 
Coding: 0013685
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 376832
VCID: 2855E2ABE263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244DF69B9E4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F1DA7F395

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is mine, 04W12. Error free after long time tweaking and fixing various issues.

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ48008167 Mileage: 132910km/82586miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 B HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª5112 
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244CEECED881E93C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 3D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3D0 927 156 C
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 RdW 0911 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00999 444 64523
VCID: 2854FAFEA4A90D5C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008697
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3162179A97734C94

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 L HW: 5WK 470 22
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0213228
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E580CE6864D536C

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1501 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00900 211 85289
VCID: 356A238A631B60B4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 L
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500735
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2240E8D6C295E70C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1144 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 50709 124 02615
VCID: 2142E7DAC793FC14

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00404 211 75534
VCID: 2E580CE6864D536C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 B HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT A ª5112 
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244CEECED881E93C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H
Component: AC101 W12 5HP244 09 0338 
Coding: 0001201
Shop #: WSC 50709 124 55345
VCID: 3162179A97734C94

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0935 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244CEECED881E93C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000222
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5A0BEA8B4B2874

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 881 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0321 
Coding: 0005111
Shop #: WSC 00420 211 102108
VCID: 2854FAFEA4A90D5C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 Q
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5E05F2B55F2644

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E4529EDCF9859C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 C
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 4310 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2854FAFEA4A90D5C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E580CE6864D536C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C834C6EE3D5B2C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0015500
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2648F4C6AEBD1B2C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1501 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 00900 211 85289
VCID: 2D5A0BEA8B4B2874

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 B
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 336E1D926D6F7E84

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000055
Shop #: WSC 50709 124 55345
VCID: 2240E8D6C295E70C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7D639C2E9374224

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 0J HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 00900 211 85289
VCID: 336E1D926D6F7E84

Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 2320

Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: DFC6212231670AE4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: 3D0-919-146.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205 
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E5CA33CA133B5034

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273-D.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 D
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0025 
Coding: 0310254
Shop #: WSC 00404 211 90426
VCID: 2756F9C2A9B70224

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1504 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E580CE6864D536C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E6C834C6EE3D5B2C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234EEDD2DD8FEE04

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5000F6BAA53F4C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3D0-035-704.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 704 D
Component: Telefon 8110 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 1E38DC26F6EDC3EC

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
Here it is my little contribution from my 08 Phaeton to the rare 3.0TDI V6 controller list:

VCDS Version: Beta 812.4
Data version: 20100324

Saturday,19,May,2012,16:40:36:26365

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ880035xx Mileage: 64830km/40283miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAR) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 D HW: 3D0 907 401 D
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17G100AG 0070 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0G1684297
Coding: 0406002C190F0160
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 N HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 3402 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4396259
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 B HW: 5WK 485 04
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406620 Serial number: VWX3Z0G1684297
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 BE
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 2257 
Coding: 0400427
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

1 Fault Found 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 M HW: 3D0 937 049 M
Component: J519 6500 
Revision: -4004--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 610C0000EB211D060000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 K
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 885 K HW: 3D0 920 885 K
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 4227 
Revision: KPH06V02 
Coding: 0007101
Shop #: WSC 00981 572 87134

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AK
Component: Standheizung 3426 
Shop #: WSC 00981 572 179249

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 885 K
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 4227 
Coding: 7FF2F3AD3B1002
Shop #: WSC 00981 572 87134

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-C.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 M
Component: NAVIGATION 2217 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

1 Fault Found 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 D
Component: Dachmodul 0802 
Coding: 0004157
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 00484 572 86661

Part No: 3D1 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 3D1 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 7L6-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 A HW: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001 
Revision: H02 Serial number: 
Coding: 2213953
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000033

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000033

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 B
Component: Front Wiper 2306 
Coding: 0013685
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 376832

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W0 035 385 AP HW: 3W0 035 385 AP
Component: VW rSAP Phaeton 0195 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 30700000078343
Coding: 0011001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ewb4arch (Jul 25, 2012)

*New Owner My Scan report.*

Based on poking around the forum, this seems to be where I should post my Scan. JUST bought it a few weeks ago and the Ross-Tech cable came Friday. Previous owner put it in transport mode to truck it to me. After picking it up on a Friday night, after a few drinks I managed to leave the headlights on and kill the batteries. The starter battery was bad and I replaced it. Recharged the LH battery and it seems fine. 

This should explain the low voltage messages. 

The battery short to ground fault concerns me, but the HVAC is a bigger concern since the vents slam shut in high heat when I'm trying to run the ac. See my first post here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5769889-Vag-com-scanned 

The other thing I hoping to get some help finding is the coding for customization. The link to the open DB goes to some German page. 

In any case, my scan is below. I told it to clear the codes and I'll rerun it after driving a bit. 

thanks, 
Eric 


Saturday,04,August,2012,16:26:39:65067 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E 
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77 

VIN: WVWAF63D948010151 Mileage: 145930km/90676miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl 
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Coding: 0007873 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 79F3D0F633C2731 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl 
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 C HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003 
Coding: 0001102 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 377716CE4556A51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R 
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008376 
Shop #: WSC 05226 000 00000 
VCID: 316328D6AB327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl 
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25 
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0006376 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5B34A6B70A1F1 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX 

4 Faults Found: 
01049 - Supply Voltage Term 50 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent 
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent 
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B 
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 356B1CC65F5A571 

2 Faults Found: 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188 
Coding: 0500105 
Shop #: WSC 09149 444 66587 
VCID: 244DD182E4C0DE9 

1 Fault Found: 
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G 
Component: Climatronic D1 1144 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2241D79AFED4D09 

2 Faults Found: 
00716 - Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb 
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G 
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 05226 444 66587 
VCID: 2E5933AABA0C649 

2 Faults Found: 
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E 
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934 
Coding: 0012359 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 254BCC86EFFA271 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2F672EAEBD066D1 

1 Fault Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411 
Coding: 0005221 
Shop #: WSC 05226 444 84503 
VCID: 2C5D39A28C10169 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006 
Shop #: WSC 09149 444 66587 
VCID: F0E56DD2E0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F 
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2E5933AABA0C649 

1 Fault Found: 
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: E6C90B8AD27C6C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2649CB8A92FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B 
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5B34A6B70A1F1 

2 Faults Found: 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A 
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0000000 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 326127DAAE34409 

3 Faults Found: 
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B 
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2241D79AFED4D09 

2 Faults Found: 
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: E7D7068ED576751 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F 
Component: 12 HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000034 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 336F22DE512E491 

Part No: 3D1 959 701 D 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201 

Part No: 3D1 959 702 D 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201 

Part No: 3D0 959 703 D 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104 

Part No: 3D0 959 704 D 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104 

Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020 

7 Faults Found: 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: DFC71E6E0D263D1 

1 Fault Found: 
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B 
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2E5933AABA0C649 

2 Faults Found: 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl 
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: E6C90B8AD27C6C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D 
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 244DD182E4C0DE9 

3 Faults Found: 
00085 - Starter Battery Switch-Over Relay (J580) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
00089 - Wire Monitoring for Terminal 30 Starter Battery 
007 - Short to Ground 
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl 
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106 
Coding: 0061860 
Shop #: WSC 05226 444 64063 
VCID: 1E39E36ACAACF49 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, welcome! 

Apart from the rear bass speaker (see the TOC sticky for how to fix that, the braid breaks off the cone lug) it all looks typical of what you get after a flat battery incident. 

The only unusual factor is that you said you had a flat starter battery (RH battery). This almost never fails because it is maintained in an impeccable way with an on-board battery conditioning charger and it's only job (usually) is to power the starter motor. 

It's the LH Convenience battery that goes flat, because that runs the car, including the headlights. There's a trick to starting when the main battery is flat, using the ignition key in a full-right, full-left, full-right manner that often works by paralleling the batteries. 

You might want to check the LH battery date stamp on the -ve terminal. 5 years is the time to start thinking about a replacement. 

Hopefully that scan should settle down next time. 

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. 

If you wouldn't have a version D battery charge controller, I would suggest to have that changed. You have so many DTC's which point into the direction of a poor battery, that it is best to look into that problem first, as Chris mentioned. 

Some valuable information can be found in the Battery Charge Controller thread: J367-Battery-Monitoring-Controller-Replacement-(Includes-RVU-TB-27-06-02) 
This thread also shows you how to maintain the battery and how to test it (or have it tested by the dealer). Once your battery is in a good state again, I'm sure that lots of DTC's will be gone. 

Willem


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Incorrect code*

Purchased a 2005 W12. First Vagcom produced a number of faults but after clearing the codes only one remains.

Friday,22,November,2013,14:13:33:39310
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: License Plate: DMMINC


Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component and/or Version: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Software Coding: 0000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F00C0986A955EFC3-5140
1 Fault Found:

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - -



Looking at this thread I have tried a number of "guesses" -0500305, 0500205, 0500105. The controller would not take these 0r would take one of them but still reset to 0000000. It will take 0500121 but still gives the 01044 error code. Is there any way to reset the code for this module automatically, or does anybody have other suggestions to try for the soft coding.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Dennis,

I wondered if it is worth checking the software version of the Nav unit and the instrument cluster Display insert. Perhaps the coding that you tried is correct, but some other controller is not responding in a way that the ZAB expects for that coding, so it raises a report.

Do you have a full scan to post?

Chris


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Codes before and after*

Hi Chris,

here is the printout of original and after I cleared codes and rescanned. Seems like some of the codes come and go. I am probably going to take it the my dealer and have them look at the left battery. I have seen a number of threads that speak about spurious codes when the battery is starting to fail. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Dennis

Friday,22,November,2013,13:30:32:39310
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWAH03D558005585 License Plate: DMMINC
Mileage: 112810km-70096mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAH03D558005585 Mileage: 112810km/70096miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 AB HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª6418 
Revision: 80ÿAT-LE Serial number: 000-00005.09.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 65C149F4AFF84836075-5140

2 Faults Found:
18331 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 002 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 3D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3D0 927 156 R
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 0606 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 377DD3BC45D40AA6659-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008397
Shop #: WSC 22539 000 00000
VCID: 6BD53FCC491C7E46511-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 R HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6610 
Revision: 66105312 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E7329322
Coding: 0133356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3467E4B054A2E1BE40B-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3663DEB842DEF3AE7EF-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F00C0986A955EFC3-5140

2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - -
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234517ECE14C7606A91-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 22539 444 58711
VCID: 2F6DEBDCBD84C2663D9-515E

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 AB HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª6418 
Revision: 74ÿAT-LE Serial number: 000-00005.09.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 65C149F4AFF84836075-515E

8 Faults Found:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 002 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
16691 - Cylinder 7 
P0307 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16693 - Cylinder 9 
P0309 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
16695 - Cylinder 11 
P0311 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
17491 - Mixture Regulation; Bank 3; Range 1 
P1083 - 008 - Rich Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17495 - Mixture Regulation; Bank 4; Range 1 
P1087 - 008 - Rich Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16692 - Cylinder 8 
P0308 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
16694 - Cylinder 10 
P0310 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 04 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0554 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0001077= 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F00C0986A955EFC3-515E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005

4 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

01316 - ABS Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DEBDCBD84C2663D9-5140

2 Faults Found:
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00886 - Turn Signal Switch (E2) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0517 
Coding: 0005221
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3467E4B054A2E1BE40B-5140

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0EFA8A0E03A1D9EE43-515E

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E53F6D8BA8ECB6E36F-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C3CEF8D2FEC32E8EF-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0007732
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D03FC95749A26F59-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D51F1D4B788B0760F5-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 377DD3BC45D40AA6659-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 224B12E8FE567F0EA27-5140

1 Fault Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7DDC3FCD5F4DA26B59-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 29 HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3365E7AC51ACE686591-4B1A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 5616

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 5616

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 5616

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 5616

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

3 Faults Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01816 - Exterior Door Handle Switch in Drivers Door (F272) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F18E0F05A6D1EB43-515E

1 Fault Found:
00419 - Left Front DSP Midrange Speaker (R103) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 275D03FC95749A26F59-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234517ECE14C7606A91-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 22539 444 58711
VCID: 1E332618CA2E5BEE86F-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BFAC88666A74EEA7-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 729 
Component: Telefon 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E1C9DDE43BD0A4167BD-515E

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Friday,22,November,2013,13:53:03:39310
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWAH03D558005585 License Plate: DMMINC
Mileage: 112810km-70096mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAH03D558005585 Mileage: 112810km/70096miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 AB HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª6418 
Revision: 80ÿAT-LE Serial number: 000-00005.09.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 65C149F4AFF84836075-5140

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 3D0-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3D0 927 156 R
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 0606 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 377DD3BC45D40AA6659-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008397
Shop #: WSC 22539 000 00000
VCID: 6BD53FCC491C7E46511-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 R HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6610 
Revision: 66105312 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E7329322
Coding: 0133356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3467E4B054A2E1BE40B-515E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3663DEB842DEF3AE7EF-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F00C0986A955EFC3-5140

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021 
 Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234517ECE14C7606A91-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 22539 444 58711
VCID: 2F6DEBDCBD84C2663D9-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 AB HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AT-LEV G ª6418 
Revision: 74ÿAT-LE Serial number: 000-00005.09.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 65C149F4AFF84836075-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 04 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0554 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0001077= 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F00C0986A955EFC3-515E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DEBDCBD84C2663D9-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0517 
Coding: 0005221
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3467E4B054A2E1BE40B-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0EFA8A0E03A1D9EE43-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E53F6D8BA8ECB6E36F-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C3CEF8D2FEC32E8EF-5124

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0007732
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D03FC95749A26F59-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D51F1D4B788B0760F5-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 377DD3BC45D40AA6659-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 224B12E8FE567F0EA27-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7DDC3FCD5F4DA26B59-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 29 HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3365E7AC51ACE686591-4B1A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 5616

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 5616

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 5616

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 5616

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F18E0F05A6D1EB43-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl
Part No: 3D1 955 119 A
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 275D03FC95749A26F59-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234517ECE14C7606A91-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 22539 444 58711
VCID: 1E332618CA2E5BEE86F-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BFAC88666A74EEA7-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 035 729 
Component: Telefon 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E1C9DDE43BD0A4167BD-515E

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

